# The PROMS



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Are any of the PROMS this summer broadcast or streamed online to people outside the UK?


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

All Proms are streamed online on BBC Radio 3 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/features/proms-on-radio
The link is on this page.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

You rock Luna! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I wish we could have something comparable to the Proms in New York every Summer .
There's the Lincoln Center festival, but that's only partly devoted to classical music .
Mostly Mozart is nice, but it's much more limited in variety of repertoire and famous musicians
performing .


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Just bumping. Hope folks have been enjoying the Proms? Still a chance to catch up on some of this week's concerts, while _Peter Grimes_ is streamed tonight.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms


----------

